
Ask HN: Should I feel pissed-off at having to pay double? - Brandrsn
I&#x27;ve been asked by a SaaS sales guy to pay double the monthly fee as I can&#x27;t afford to commit to an annual plan up-front. It leaves a bad taste in my mouth, but should it?<p>For context, the plan costs $99 a month, but because it&#x27;s _slightly_ custom, they wanted 12 months up-front. None of their standard plans require paying for a year up-front. When I suggested that, as a bootstrapped founder, I couldn&#x27;t afford to see $1,200 walk out the door today, he suggested I could pay monthly, but only at $199 a month (for the benefits of the $99 plan). Kinda feel a bit shafted, but should I?
======
dv_dt
No, but you could push back saying it's in their interest to give a break to a
customer that might help you grow into more services later or for a longer
time. The price they're giving you shouldn't give you heartburn, but they
should know that it really gives you no reason to be loyal about the service
down the road (or even right now). Maybe they should give you the first year
at a discount...

------
johns
No

